# BG and Exercise



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 4, 2009)

Bit annoying really!

Last night I did my BG at 6pm ready for my Boxercise class at 6.30pm.

It was 5.6, so because Boxercise is fairly high impact aerobics and lasts for 50 minutes I had a slice of toast before I went.

Only to get back to do another BG at 7.40pm and it was 13.6!

Urgh!!!

Does anyone else experience this occasionally? It's really annoying!

USP
x


----------



## grovesy (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes I have and even when I have not eaten.
I have read that strenous exercise can affect the BG for up to 24 hours later.


----------



## Star (Aug 5, 2009)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Bit annoying really!
> 
> Last night I did my BG at 6pm ready for my Boxercise class at 6.30pm.
> 
> ...


It's the same as exercise and dieting for a couple of days and having no impact on your weight for at least 4 days.  Very frustrating!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Bit annoying really!
> 
> Last night I did my BG at 6pm ready for my Boxercise class at 6.30pm.
> 
> ...



Hmm Yes Ive had this before several times after 2 hours of aeroburn aerobics  very annoying


----------



## boysie (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds like your insulin is running out during/before that class. I often find that I need to have some insulin circulating during exercise (so even if I am low at 5.6 or something similar I may have a banana and sip of lucozade, with 1 or 2 units of novorapid).


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently started to do some exercise (a first for me!) in the hope that it would not only help me lose weight but also improve my BG levels. I was very surprised to find that my levels seemed to go up rather than down. When I spoke to my consultant about it, he said it was nothing unusual and it could take 6 hours or more for any exercise to have an effect on my BG levels.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

Psychomuso said:


> I recently started to do some exercise (a first for me!) in the hope that it would not only help me lose weight but also improve my BG levels. I was very surprised to find that my levels seemed to go up rather than down. When I spoke to my consultant about it, he said it was nothing unusual and it could take 6 hours or more for any exercise to have an effect on my BG levels.



Hi Sheila, a lot can depend on the type and intensity of the exercise. Sometimes, the stress (or excitement!) can release adrenalin and cortisol, which causes the liver to push out a top-up from its stores of glucose - hence levels will rise. However, th exercise itself makes the body's cells more receptive and sensitive to insulin, and this will cause the levels to fall again - up to 40 hours afterwards in my case! As you become fitter you r levels should become more stable, and at better levels than before you started exercising! Go for it!


----------

